# Chain to rope splice



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone have any tips or videos they can recomend for trying to splice rope to chain? Im struggling finding any videos or tutorials that help.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If your local Sealark would probably show you how. He's at Sherman Cove alot also.


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Im in Navarre...any chance Sealark is near me. Hopefully he will chime in as I just cant seem to get the first weave started correctly.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just posted a video. Sealark is in Pcola.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a good video. If you are using an electric winch you should make it a little longer and taper the 3 strands gradually by gently stripping some of the line off with a knife as you get near the end of the splice. 

Not necessary unless you use a winch.

It does not have to be perfect weave, just make it a bit longer and you'll save the strength.

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw several videos on youtube....


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Jason, i saw those videos also. Theres also videos on how to decorate cakes but i guarantee my cake would look like crap. I hoped someone could give me tips or in person demonstration as ive never done this before. Sure its a knot of sorts but I want to ensure its done right before I put it to the test. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought these splicers work great. 

https://www.amazon.com/WELLINGTON-C...502301938&sr=8-1&keywords=rope+splicing+tools


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I live on west side Pensacola bring the line here and I'll do it free take 20 minutes. Easy to do get the Samson video and make a couple test runs on old 3 strand. I hope you are using 3 strand and not double braid. DB doesn't stretch I wont splice double braid for Anchor line.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

usafeod26 said:


> Jason, i saw those videos also. Theres also videos on how to decorate cakes but i guarantee my cake would look like crap. I hoped someone could give me tips or in person demonstration as ive never done this before. Sure its a knot of sorts but I want to ensure its done right before I put it to the test. Thanks for your input though.


Yeah, I know what ya mean. I've used youtube fer alot of stuff and it works out but someone with experience always helps!!! Good luck~!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Unless you are using a winch, put a thimble in the rope splice and attach to the chain with a small shackle.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Always 'mouse" the shackle pin so it does not work unscrew itself out.

That's what the hole in the shackle pin is for. I use a cheap zip tie. Officially, in the olden days, they would use a stainless steel wire.






Jim


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks gents. Found a guy in Fort Walton that took care of me!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't put a thimble and shackle on the chain to rope.If you use a float ring they will occasionally get hung on the shackle. A splice is the best and I have never had one wear out. It is easier getting the chain through a roller if pulling by hand also.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

It's just a tight end splice with the chain link in the first three strands. I used to make fenders out of 2" sissel rope. Pretty cool. you see them on Tow Boats and Tug boats sometimes.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*After the 3rd splice---*

Lay the line down on the deck or sidewalk and roll it with your foot--HARD. Next couple of splices and do it again. This will tighten your splice and round it and make it pretty. I'd rate the splice in the video about a C-. I worked on a small tug boat for a while. The captain wanted all splices exactly right and I was the only one who did the splicing. Same for cable splices. 

I generally use a fid along with the tape. Actually,* 4 SNELL KNOTS WORK BETTER THAN THE TAPE.* The fid becomes dang near a necessity when splicing older line that has had serious tension on it. A line that has had serious strain gets mighty hard. Making several splices on hard line will make your hands mighty sore. 

A soldering iron works better for melting the end of the strands at least for me. I can control where I want the heat better than with a torch or lighter.

Really pretty dock lines make your boat look sharp. I never learned to make fenders. I'm sure my hands wouldn't do it now days, even if somebody showed me how.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Soldering Tip*

I use a tip on the soldering gun that has a blade to allow the heat to be applied exactly where you want it. The tips are not always easy to find. If the tip gets dirty clean it and it will work much better. It is a tip made for cutting the rope as long as it is nylon or poly rope. Not for cotton clothes line. good luck, Mike


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

kiefersdad said:


> I use a tip on the soldering gun that has a blade to allow the heat to be applied exactly where you want it. The tips are not always easy to find. If the tip gets dirty clean it and it will work much better. It is a tip made for cutting the rope as long as it is nylon or poly rope. Not for cotton clothes line. good luck, Mike


You can make a rope cutting blade from a weller type soldering gun. Just clip the soldering tip off at the soldering end spread the tips out, cut a piece of steel and silver solder the steel to the tips. Like this pictured gun. I used an oxy/acet torch. Bring your soldering gun over and ill do it. Will take about 10 minutes.


----------

